# Newbies who need some advice on changing from caravan to RV



## 113891 (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi we are completely new to the world of American RV but we have decided we wish to have more room than is possible with a caravan under the UK law.

So we are thinking about changing our 2007 Twin axel Coachman Laser 650/4 which is a 4 berth luxury caravan with A/C fixed island bed which cost us just over £24,000 18 months ago I estimate it is worth around £16,000 as a private sale.

We are looking to replace it with a 1994 Gulfstream Sun voyager diesel pusher with 52,000 miles on the clock talking to the current owner who is interested in taking our caravan in PX with a balance of say an estimated £3,000. 

The RV has not had a 240 volt conversion carried out he has fitted a inverter to run the TV on 240 volt would this cost much to convert to a 240/110/12 setup or even a DIY conversion which could be tested by certified electrician who could issue a certificate. 

We also wish to tow a Nissan X Trail 1650Kg to our campsite in FraFranceing a A frame but the cost of a braked setup looks to be around £700 can this be done any cheaper? 

We are OK regarding our driving license as we both have a C1 E entitlement to give us 7500 Kg vehicle limit and a total 12000 Kg limit for towing vehicle and car/ trailer combination. 

The other option would be to hire a car when we reach the campsite for the 3 weeks which would cost around £500 looking at some web sites.

As we are due to go on holiday at the end of July for 3 weeks would buying this RV be a wise move ? 

The other option would be to sell our caravan privately some time this year a go looking for a RV around for £20,000. 


We have just found out today the RV has no self leveling jacks is this a must have option ?

Many thanks in advance for any information or help you can give to us 


Dave & kellie


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Wow,

This is a bold move. My advice for what it's worth is to hang fire until after your holiday. Take the Coachman with you and after the holiday look around and make the transition in an orderly manner. It's a large step to take and going from a caravan to an American RV in one go may be a step too far. If you find its not for you then you will find it easier to move on a caravan than a 1994 Voyager in this ecomonic climate. There are numerous dealers that will be willing to do a deal so why rush.

My concerns would be that apart you will not have enough time to check the voyager out and get to know it before going abroad with it. There is a massive difference between caravaning and motorhoming, you have to have a different mind set, a different way of handling things, just take your time or even hire a motorhome and try it out first. Make a list of things you would like/need (self leveling shouldn't be on your essential list), search through the forums on this and other sites, get a feel for things, look round dealers to see what layout/features they have and make your mind up that way. There are some real bargains around at present and this will only get better as the year goes on.


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

I agree with the previous poster a big step to take.

You're going from a modern caravan to an old RV. A caravan is relatively simple compared to an RV which requires specialist repair and is always expensive for parts - when things go wrong they tend to go wrong in a big way eg a new fridge will cost over £1,000. Tyres should be changed every 5-7 years if there's six wheels your looking at something around £1,200 - £1,500 fitted. Insurance will be expensive - say £8,00pa and tax. An RV of that age will probably have something wrong with it - are you competent to find out what it is?

An RV without jacks is troublesome - they have to be levelled otherwise the fridge will go wrong.

To convert the electrics properly is going to cost between £1,000 - £2,500 depending on what's done.

Do you know that you can tow the Nissan as it's 4-wheel drive - check on American websites under 'toad or dinghy' - one magazine publishes a list of cars that can and can't be towed.

It's unlikley you'll get an A-frame for less than quoted - if you buy secondhand the bit that fits on the car will, in all probability, not be transferable as they are tailored to the car.

What is the weight of the RV? The weight that counts is the Maximum Authorised Mass that is the weight when fully loaded to the limit not the unladen weight - it has to be on a plate normally in the cab - look for GVWR this is the only figure that matters. If its over the 7.5 tonne you need a different an HGV licence (some will argue this point but why take the risk) if you tow then you need an artic licence (some will argue this as well).

Lots and lots of RVs for sale - the dollars decline has done for the market and the rise in fuel costs has highlighted the poor fuel consumption and there's a sharp depreciation - it's abuyers market you can afford to wait and get the right one. Sell you caravan privately.

Having said all that we bought one without any caravanning or motorhoming experience and on the basis of 2 weeks experience and car in tow set off for Europe for six months ( did have the licences).
Read my book (see below to buy it and my www) its all in there or if you're sneaky and Dave doesn't delete it here's another link.

RV BOOK

 
Keith


----------

